# Sparrow Help



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I found a sparrow in my backyard and i have no clue what to do with it. He is still a fledging, i suspect, because he doesnt fly well. I know where his nest is at and everything, but my concern is that he will die. A couple of weeks ago i was in the same situation. A baby fell and i returned him back to his nest. The next day i found him dead. I have three dogs and im pretty sure they were the culprits. I dont want the same thing to happen to this little fella, but my conscious is getting to me because his parents are right there outside with him this very moment. I gave him seeds for he can eat, but all he wants to do is get out. I did a "test" to see if he could fly but all he does is glide down. He doesnt have the "lift" yet. So i will leave it up to you fine folk.

Should i release him and hope for the best? or keep him and provide a loving home?

Thanx,
Ruben


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a sad thing to take a baby away from it's mom and dad. It's getting too late to let him go tonight but it would be a good idea to get up at first light and let the baby out. Really...first light.
Don't leave him outside in the cage overnight. When you let him out, watch to see if mom and dad are around. This bird may not be eating on it's own yet and needs them to teach him/her.
Only let your animals outside when you can watch them until the baby is flying.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

well i tried to feed him but no luck. all he does is sit there. he drank some water but doesnt eat. From what i know i think he is old enough to eat on his own. Of course i will keep him inside and if he survives the night then i will try my very best in finding the parents in the morning. I have left seeds on the bottom of the shoe box and if in the morning i dont see any empty hulls then i will have to feed him formula. That is of course if the parents dont show up and if he makes it. His crop does seem rather empty and that is whats worrying me. He is trying to sleep to im going to let him sleep and pray for the best. 

Any other suggestions for what i should do in the mean time?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vivi,

Young sparrows at the stage of life of the one you have are VERY difficult to finish raising .. I'd say your chances are real close to zero. That's not because you are inept or anything, it's because the little one is so close to being grown. The little bird KNOWS you are not its parent, and even though it may not be self feeding yet, it will resist you feeding it to the point of killing itself through starvation and/or stress. If this is a healthy youngster, then please do put it back out for the parents to care for at dawn's early light. It's one thing to get one this age that is ill or injured .. you have no choice then .. in this case you do have a choice. Keep the dogs in and put the sparrow back out in the morning and keep a close eye to see what happens.

If the parents don't come back (and I'm betting they will), then please feel free to give me a call tomorrow .. 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Terry will do. 

The reason why the dogs will still be a problem is because its nest is right outside where the dogs are at . And im not talking about little dogs these guys are medium to large breeds. and like i said he isnt a good flyer so that is why im worried. Hopefully everything will be fine and im just worrying for nothing. llol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Vivi said:


> Thanks Terry will do.
> 
> The reason why the dogs will still be a problem is because its nest is right outside where the dogs are at . And im not talking about little dogs these guys are medium to large breeds. and like i said he isnt a good flyer so that is why im worried. Hopefully everything will be fine and im just worrying for nothing. llol


You're terrific to be so concerned for this little sparrow. Do your very best to see that it is safe, and if things don't work out, then please do call me tomorrow. 

Terry


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Will do, hopefully 8am isn't a bad time to call Terry. lol 

well from the looks of things the lil fella is sound asleep. He was in a cage that i have, but i figured that its way to big for him and i put him in a shoe box. Hopefully it doesn't get cold tonight. he is partially covered with a shirt that i have for it can remain warm and still provide a nice flow of air.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

*Update*

Alright so after being up for a couple of hours the lil guy is finally with his parents and hopefully they wont go back the backyard. They fed him on the ground so im taking that as a good sign. I will keep an eye out for him just in case.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is wonderful!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I appreciated your phone call this morning, Vivi! I hope things are continuing to go well for the little sparrow. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------

